# No cow Latte art



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

I found this on YouTube and thought I'd share it.

This guy trains a young barista using washing up liquid as a milk substitue,

Defiantly cheaper than litres of milk.


----------



## SamW (Jan 20, 2014)

They use washing up liquid at limini before moving onto the hard stuff of whole milk! I'm still not all that good at latte art :/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep - washing up liquid is a good way to practise.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

will be watching this!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

simontc said:


> will be watching this!


Go watch the pros on the latte art throw down thread as we speak ...


----------



## pedro88 (Nov 26, 2014)

Interesting video, thanks!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you want to make perfect textured milk, then forget all that and buy this

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espro-toroid-pitcher-20oz.html


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> If you want to make perfect textured milk, then forget all that and buy this
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espro-toroid-pitcher-20oz.html


ive recently got one of these it makes the best milk I've been able to achieve on my gaggia classic and is really forgiving

but my pours have gone to pot not that they were great before maybe I just have to learn a new technique with toroid 2 anyone got any tips for pouring latte art with this jug?

cheers James


----------



## madaetihw (Nov 25, 2014)

Interesting video thanks for that, i will have to give it ago!


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm having to completely relearn milk steaming since I upgraded from a classic with rancilio steam wand to a Verona. This is going to help me massively!


----------

